# my Skyline GT-R 33



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey guys visited the forum after a long time, i wanted to share some videos of my skyline. Worked hard on it , the car is road tuned no dyno tuning. I dont know how much power she is putting out may be you guys can tell.
My big bro is driving the car


YouTube - Skyline GT-R 33 on low boost

YouTube - Skyline GT-R 33 II

The burn out YouTube - Skyline GT-R 33 burnout @ low boost


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you have an aftermarket oil pump? Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I thought bouncing off the limiter like that generally kills stock oil pumps, rev limit on the std ecu of course, standard engines are normally good for around 400 @ the fly at 1 bar, what spec are you running?


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

*@ Dan*

Bro my gtr has an extended sump, greddy oil pump, ross pistons, acl race bearings, eagle con rods, Power FC D jetro, PT 67 turbo, OS giken triple plate clutch. HKS super dragger exhaust, valve springs and retainers, had 272 cams but took them off running stock cams.. 1 bar boost. oh yeah and greddy 48mm waste gate

with 272 cams car had alot of knock but when switched to stock cams knock went away and car became alot smoother.


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

Verrry nice... not a problem at all then I guess, sounds like all the right bits are done. I have a lot less spec than you and mine put out a healthy 440 @ the wheels, so I'm guessing you're well above that depending on what that turbo can flow. Knock with the cams sounds sounds strange, perhaps its picking up the block moving through the idle, My wing mirrors shake on idle, though from what I've read cam gains aren't massive and stock are fine, depends really how they're dialled in.


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

*@ Dan*

Buddy i think stock cams are good for 600 bhp, when i had 272 cams the air flow was massive the turbo got chocked since the cams are changed the boost can be raised. At how much bhp the gtr breaks stock gears ?


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

nice car, $hite driving. Keep it off the street ffs


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

*@ clarky*

Thanks buddy, bro we dont have a single track in the city so its the city roads we drive on.. but late at night. Need a good launch control damn D jetro doesnt has Launch control


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep they're good for 600bhp but you can use use adjustable pulleys to bring the turbo on better is what I mean. I'm running tome poncams type B and they are serously aggressive but don't choke the turbo, maybe its worth checking the map. If you mean gearboxes 600-700 bhp but again I could be wrong


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

*@ Dan*

Yeah your right bro. Will play with it too. Whats max rev limit you had ? i am thinking of taking rev limit to 9K..


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

YouTube - Faisal Bacha Drifting in his Supra....

Thats when i had a Supra


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

clarky_gtt said:


> nice car, $hite driving. Keep it off the street ffs


im afraid i have to agree with clarky as people like you give us a bad name. Id expect that stuff off the chavs on the local carparks.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I think the politest thing I can say is that your engine is going to die a quick death, keep bouncing it of the rev limiter like that.....


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

I am shocked :GrowUp:

Why destroy the car, by letting it bounce on the limiter like that, and if you think its cool, doing that in the middle of the street, you do seriously need help...


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

I knew the engine will die one day, why not have a bit of fun  you guys are right.
BTW the engine is still running well 

Made a few vids of the car.

YouTube - gtr launch

The burn out, check out the sound
YouTube - gtr33 burnout

taking it sideways
YouTube - gtr33 going sideways


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Wow.

Your my HERO......


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Trev .. sarcastic :O ?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

gtr.nation said:


> Trev .. sarcastic :O ?


Always


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Thats how a Pro racer behaves


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

gtr.nation said:


> Thats how a Pro racer behaves


Or NOT....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

gtr.nation said:


> Trev .. sarcastic :O ?




Maybe-but hes been here a few years so wise maybe?


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh well not everyone is friendly


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Trev are you an instructor at track days ?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

your big bro is not driving it appropriately mate  what is he doing :runaway:
well,, its not easy to say how much power it produces by the way it drives. some cars sound louder than they drive but noise does not mean speed although it makes it look as if it goes really fast. But it does sound angry enough so I will take a wild guess of maybe in the region of 500 ish up or down that mark probably. :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

*Nigel*

Yes he has a habbit of hitting rev more often then not while i take a more moderate approach. I know very well sound doesnt make any car faster if so then american muscle guys would have bragged about it till eternity lol. Yeah its 550ish running 1 bar currently.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Good God ! I just saw the burn out video :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: That's just s i l l y  why are you guys abusing the car like that? seriously that's just pointless, but even if you wanna do stuff like that you should do it in a designated area not amongst passing traffic and pedestrians in the middle of the road. plus the way the driver keeps reving up pedal to the metal is just pure abuse and toatally WRONG ! oh and You are now my hero as well not only Trev's :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

You can say testing the limits of those ACL race bearings and greddy oil pump 
but what are you gonna do when you see the middle east guys in their GTRs. They are more mental


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

gtr.nation said:


> You can say testing the limits of those ACL race bearings and greddy oil pump
> but what are you gonna do when you see the middle east guys in their GTRs. They are more mental


Two wrongs don't make a right gtr.nation, why would anyone in the right state of mind copy them guys from the middle east. I have seen a lot of their videos the Top RPM ones, so much stupidity going on there it's unbearable.
Seriously I personally cannot bear watching anyone abusing a GTR like that, it upsets me. btw what country were them videos shot at? 
watching these vids just reminded me of when I was 17 18. maybe its the age. 
But please drive responsibly, I have nearly killed myself a few times when I was younger, fast cars are dangerous things and it could cost your life it's not a joke. Just be careful mate.


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

That vid of the burn out was hard for me to watch lol i wdnt dream of putting my car though that abuse but each too there own


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

If he like's burning it out and banging it off the limiter then good for him. He'll have to fix it when it breaks so what's the beef? Nice burnbout by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

@ Nigel
My apologies for you brother you got hurt seeing that but at the same time a salute the ACL and greddy people who made such reliable parts. It has been 10 months since its driven like this but the engine is strong as ever. 

@ Lubo
Already built twice before this  but yeah limiters are sin.


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

A few more videos i would like to share 

YouTube - gtr33 sideways

YouTube - gtr33 sideways 2

YouTube - gtr33 run


----------



## No Way Dude (Jul 23, 2009)

IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT


----------



## midnightclub (Apr 23, 2010)

gtr nation are those the streets of karachi....nite racing at near clifton


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes Brother the Streets of Karachi, Pakistan.

A few more videos for you people.

YouTube - ‪Faisal Bacha GTR awd Launch‬‏

YouTube - ‪R33 H22 35R Civic & 2jz Silvia‬‏

YouTube - ‪Kamran Meeruth's Evo 8 & Abi's GTR33 Launch‬‏


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

No Way Dude said:


> IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
> IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
> IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
> IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT IDIOT
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Yup, I hope he sticks that into a wall in the tunnel before someone get hurt!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Sub Boy said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Yup, I hope he sticks that into a wall in the tunnel before someone get hurt!



The problem is idiots like this never kill them selfs, just other people, familys..
I very much doubt anyone on this board is impressed with what he is doing..


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Send in Seal team 6 they got bin laden. You drive like a plank hope you stack it.


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

You all will die of lung cancer if you see street racing in Dubai, oman, bahrain and saudia. A big LOL @ seal team 6. Seals are no match for us. This aint iraq or afg its Pakistan seals, GIGNs, marines will get barbqed ! try us on Pussies ! 
Let this remain as a car thread.


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

:nervous: is not a behaviour from a grown up man! Enough said.


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

:shy:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I.m very impressed gtr-nation that you are taking all this critisism on the chin buddy and haven't thrown a hissy fit.....:thumbsup:

I do think you need to calm down a abit on the public road, and I think most of us are thinking of your poor skyline spending most it's life on the rev limiter..:thumbsup:

P.s....it sounds nice when your not...


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

you can write as much about my car but not about my country. I can surely take criticism on myself and the car , the driving style etc but this " Send in Seal team 6 they got bin laden." is insulting my country. I hope you guys do understand what i mean.


----------



## tommo2003 (Jul 2, 2005)

i can't see the point really,its his car he can do what he wants, if it brakes is anyone else going to pay to get it fixed??no he is,noone else.

you enjoy YOUR car how YOU want to


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Exactly i agree with you. In UK people will think twice to do this kind of stuff but here we do it every day. Those who dont like it is their choice but abusing each others countries is the real childish behavior.



tommo2003 said:


> i can't see the point really,its his car he can do what he wants, if it brakes is anyone else going to pay to get it fixed??no he is,noone else.
> 
> you enjoy YOUR car how YOU want to


----------



## tommo2003 (Jul 2, 2005)

thats only cause they haven't the balls to say it to your face!

you do what you want to do in your expensive car,thats the point in buying/owning one in the first place.


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:




tommo2003 said:


> thats only cause they haven't the balls to say it to your face!
> 
> you do what you want to do in your expensive car,thats the point in buying/owning one in the first place.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

reminds me of mattysupra .......................

ill get it for sure now........lol


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

gtr.nation said:


> Exactly i agree with you. In UK people will think twice to do this kind of stuff but here we do it every day. Those who dont like it is their choice but abusing each others countries is the real childish behavior.


I'm sure it wasn't meant to be abuse aimed at your country.
Let's get back to talking about cars. I haven't had a chance to watch your videos yet but will enjoy watching later.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Well done! 

I think a full carbon bonnet would suit it more.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

This is relatively conservative driving compared to some of the antics that go on in asia and the middle east. Think i've seen people doing worse around the westferry roundabout!


----------



## Dani (Nov 13, 2009)

Agree he can do with his car what he likes to do. But sorry mate, I need to say it’s not very impressive. Nice sound, smoke, some flames…everybody made some of this ever. Where I lived in the East or even here, you will need to do something more than hit the rev limiter, to have some attention. Whatever, watch a sky launch or burning rubber is always nice. Wish don’t hurt anybody or yourself doing it.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

gtr.nation said:


> :thumbsup:





salaam gtr nation ,

how come no 'gun salute' in your vids ? LOL


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

skyjuice said:


>


what's that emblem? Is that cricket club sign?


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> what's that emblem? Is that cricket club sign?


No nigel the cricket ones my avatar

The state emblem of Pakistan was adopted in 1954. The emblem's green colour and the star and crescent at the top are symbols of Islam, the religion with which most Pakistani citizens identify. In the center is a quartered shield, with each quarter containing a major crop of Pakistan at the time of its adoption: cotton, jute, tea, and wheat. The floral wreath around the shield is Poet's Jasmine (the national flower) and represents the Mughal cultural heritage of Pakistan. The scroll at the bottom contains the national motto in Urdu, coined by Muhammad Ali Jinnah, which reads from right to left: (Urdu: Iman, Ittehad, Nazm translated as "Faith, Unity, Discipline"


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks very pretty and artistic


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

This thread should have nothing to do with nationality guys.


----------

